

User Experience Critique of Path 2 - bmull
http://startingup.me/post/13738882378/path-2

======
siglesias
The glaring usability issue for me was deleting a post.

Swiping doesn't work, nor are clues provided in detail view. The answer is
that the delete button is hidden inside the Smiley Face/Like button, which was
not intuitive to me. After all, if I want to delete a post I obviously don't
like it and won't think to look there. As a caveat to what this article says,
it would be better for swipe to be reappropriated to the expected behavior.
This is going to be more of an issue if more apps adopt under-tableview
navigation.

~~~
bmull
Wow .. I didn't think you could delete a post either. Figured they were just
adding that. I'll update the post.

------
narkee
I've never heard of Path before today - why use Path instead of
Facebook/Google Plus?

It seems like an instance of "Yet Another Photosharing app", which is getting
tiresome. Sometimes reading mobile development news makes it seem like
photo/status sharing, and todo lists are the only things people do on mobile
phones.

~~~
simondlr
1) Great design, especially with the latest iteration.

2) Friend limit. This changes the game quite a bit. You have to be conscious
about choosing whom to add, which will most likely lead to adding people you
only wish to share with.

3) Taking this into account, you will be more inclined to share things with
people that would care to interact with it. On Facebook it would be stupid to
say you are awake, or asleep, but on Path it makes more sense, because you are
sharing with the people you care to share with.

P.S. Anyone have an HTC Wildfire? I've tried installing it, but it doesn't
work although the minimum is specified as 2.1 on the market?

~~~
nchuhoai
I'm not a big fan of the friend limit. If your concern is that you share too
much with people you don't like than a simpler solution than resorting to
another service would be to unfriend those people or make a list with people
you care about

------
comex
I've never used Path, but recently I've clicked a few links on Twitter to
path.com URLs from my phone. The salient features were:

\- A photo of the user confusingly filled up the top third of the screen and
was momentarily distracting until I realized what I was supposed to be looking
at.

\- Scrolling the page felt weirdly jerky.

Not auspicious for the app itself.

------
uptown
One thing I expected to be able to do in Path was share a link. It seems that
posting a URL as part of a post doesn't render that URL clickable ... so
either it's an oversight, or a feature they don't support right now.

------
drivebyacct2
Here's a UX critique, I don't always want to be on my phone. Especially since
the "Blah wants to be your friend" opens in the Android browser rather than
the Path app. I'm not logged in in my mobile browser, and I don't want to
because my password is a huge random set of characters. I'd login from my
desktop since I have LastPass, and I can't accept the friend request from the
Path app natively. Thus, I have friend requests piling up and I've yet to
return to the app.

~~~
ctide
Don't worry, the emails are ridiculous anyways:

<http://imageshar.es/4ed7bbc343641e6c1e000dc1>

Why even include a link in the email if it brings me to a page that just lets
me know I can't do anything from there?

~~~
drivebyacct2
Right, that's my point. I assume if I open it on my mobile, it will let me
accept their friend request. Unfortunately, I'm not logged into my mobile
browser.

The "right thing to do" in Android, is to register those URLs with the app. So
that they open in the app.

